# "Prehistoric" shark caught on film



## Johnny Thunder

This was all over the news yesterday - the discovery of this freaky "prehistoric" shark in Japan. Again, in Japan - where they just found the giant squid, and now this giant bizarre shark....What's next, a giant firebreathing lizard, a giant moth or a three headed dragon? 

http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/01/24/shark.japan.reut/index.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You know...this looks quite a bit like NESSIE to me...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

These are quit amazing


----------



## gypsichic

Holy Hell!!!


----------



## skullboy

Prehistoric my butt,can you say radiation?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> Prehistoric my butt,can you say radiation?


LOL, and you say that with







coming out your butt!


----------



## skullboy

You heard that?


----------



## Big Howlin

*looks like something I picked outta my nose the other night*


----------



## HalloweenRick

You always hear of a new species of beetle in the Amazon or a new sparrow in the Australian Outback..but to miss an entire friggin shark, especially one that looks like that? By the way, did they only find the one?


----------



## gypsichic

noooooooooooo they knew they existed and from the article its just extremely rare to catch them on film at all

kinda like giant squid


----------



## Big Howlin

*You ever see those fish that got washed up on shore in Thailand after the Tsunami? Crazy unknown species....weird looking. One looked like it had a human face.*


----------



## gypsichic

no never saw that

human face? really???


----------



## Big Howlin

*This is one artical on it:*
http://www.mangosauce.com/news/tsunami_fish.php
Supposedly they weren't washed up from the Tsunami after reading many reports.
However they are real! heheh cute lil fellas.


----------



## JCZ

*Rarely seen 'living fossil' shark caught off Tokyo*

Another shark story:
TOKYO (AFP) - A goblin shark -- a rarely seen species often called a "living fossil" -- was caught alive in Tokyo Bay but died after being put on display, an aquarium said.

The grey, long-nosed shark was caught in fishermen's nets around 150 to 200 metres (500 to 650 feet) deep. It was discovered by officials of the Tokyo Sea Life Park when they took a boat with local fishermen on January 25.

"We were able to bring it to the aquarium alive and show it to the public," said an official at the park.

But the shark died on the morning of January 27.

"Dead goblin sharks are caught from time to time, but it is rarely seen alive. We were able to document the way the shark swims. After it died, we dissected the specimen for further studies," he said.

The shark was about 1.3 metres long.

Resembling pre-historic sharks, goblin sharks live on deep sea bottoms. Little is known about their lives.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070207/sc_afp/japanwildlifeshark_070207172210


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think this is posted in another thread.


----------



## RAXL

Alright,alright, I know this doesn't belong here. 
I rolled the mouse along, as I was merging these threads, and BAM! I ended up here.


----------



## Big Howlin

why is it under horror now?


----------



## Celtic

very cool video..it makes you wonder what else lies in those deep dark depths that we don't know about yet..and perhaps we never will..


----------



## Fangs

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> These are quit amazing


Whoa....... this thing gave me goosebumps!


----------



## Big Howlin

imagine swimming and it comes up nibbles your......
....toes!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

It just proves that no matter how creepy our creations are, nature will always out do us. Yikes.


----------



## BudMan

Maybe Dr. Morbius will sing us another chorus of "Spanish Ladies"?


----------

